# Is The Future Really Orange?



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got the urge to go Orange.

Is it a passing notion? Quite often you see 'as new' for sale suggesting that the notion quickly passes and I've never seen anyone wearing one!

Some nice ones about, Seiko, Broadarrow, Doxa


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

.......Zeno, Orient


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...and some yuk ones too


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

RLT














???


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like orange too.









I'd wear one that was no bigger than 40mm. 

Roy?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Some of my favorites. I still would love the broadarrow but surpisingly i can't seem to shake off the desire for the Zeno seahunter, I know it's black but I love the orange indicies. My least favorite, despite my liking for the brand, is the Seiko OM.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I like that Zeno too, and especially the case dia.

Note however it has a freaking knurled edge on the back for opening, like a Rolex, and that pisses me off big style. You'd have to buy the case tool if you wanted to regulate it yourself, but I must admit the case and dial are very tasty!

The nicest orange colour is on the Zeno 300M diver!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Think you missed one of the best orange ones though!:-


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Your right Griff  I was looking for that picture but couldn't find it!

I'd have one of them above all the others including doxa!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The future is yellow


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I've never seen this orange diver before, but the other night I had the chance to handle a couple of Zeniths and I believe I'd give my left arm for this. Well.... maybe not my left arm because then how would I wear it??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

WOW!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> The future is yellow


 If Only it was, I'd be over the moon!


----------

